
Show HN: TypeSafe HTML templates in TypeScript. Why learn a template language? - nicojs
https://github.com/nicojs/typed-html
======
nicojs
Hi HackerNews!

This is the result of a small side project. I needed an html templating
language but didn't feel like learning mustache/handlebars. I'm using
TypeScript, so thought: why not have it native and type safe in my language.

Interested in your feedback and thoughts. \-- nicojs

